# Can't get 10 month old to come... Help!!!



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Some of you know we got a new Golden after Bo died this summer.
The previous owner really did not work on training her much, so we are trying to correct some bad habits. 

Problem is we have is getting her to come...I've been working with her with treats, and it's been working pretty well. I know that the idea is that coming to you has to appear to be better than what they are doing at the moment, and the treats seem to be guiding her in the right direction, but she's discovered the pool......

And it appears that NOTHING is better than the pool to her... We can't get her out, and when she is out, she plays this "keep away" thing around the pool so we can't get her.

And ideas would be appreciated...

PS... We are now considering dividing the back yard in half. Fenced to keep her away from the "human" side of the yard...


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Fencing off the pool is a very good idea. DH had a GR who jumped into their pool when nobody was outside and he couldn't get out. By the time somebody noticed, the poor dog was exhausted. They were lucky they found him in time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Get a long lead line, 30 or 50 feet, clip it on and leave it. Practice recalls and if she doesn't come right away, reel her in with the lead.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

We can't fence the pool, just divide the yard. I'm thinking that is a good idea anyway.
But we hope to train her to use the pool ladder. Bo weighed in at 105 pounds, and was able to climb in and out of the pool via the ladder. Our Australian Shepherd uses the ladder to get out of the pool.

Its too cold for me to get in, but I'm sure she will figure it out when I get in with her.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I find that most people only call the dog to come when you want to end them being outside or whatever they are doing that they think is fun. I train my dogs to come by calling them to me loving them(praise) and then sending them off again. They never know when we are going inside or when I want to end the game cause I use this method. All of my dogs have great recall except Ningaabii( he is impossible to train probably why he was dumped).


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

General V said:


> I find that most people only call the dog to come when you want to end them being outside or whatever they are doing that they think is fun. I train my dogs to come by calling them to me loving them(praise) and then sending them off again. They never know when we are going inside or when I want to end the game cause I use this method. All of my dogs have great recall except Ningaabii( he is impossible to train probably why he was dumped).


Good idea, will try that!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well she knows how to use the pool ladder now.
I put her life jacket on and then let her swim for a half hour or so.
I dried her off and she slipped out again and jumped in the pool....


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

A great recall involves a lot of practice. This is one area where most people fail to "set" the habit of coming when called. The dog seems to know the command in the house while a leash on so the training moves on to something else. When outside in an area with lots of distractions the dog does not seem to hear the command. The believe is usually that the dog is willful or blowing you off or that the training did not work. In reality the training was never completed.

Step one: Say the dog's name and treat her. Lots of name=treat. This starts the process of having the dog look at you often especially when she hears her name. Getting her attention is key to getting her to respond to the command.

Step two: Put your girl on a long line that mostly drags on the ground. Walk casually and then call the dog by her name and add the command come or here. Back up when you do this and reel the dog to you if she does not respond quickly. When she gets to you give her a treat and a verbal reward (yes or good is most common). Be happy and positive when she gets to you. After 2 or 3 days she will be dashing to you most of the time and you will not need to reel her in at all but keep the leash on most of the time. 

Step Three: lots of repetitions of step two in a variety of places and situations and increasing distractions (think 2 weeks of daily work on this). Do it 10 times every day outside of the house 10 with the long line and 10 times a day inside the house without the long line. After about day 3 or 4 use just the verbal reward some of the time for the recalls. The dog never knows if it is just treat or a verbal reward. 

This is a process and in some ways it never ends. Even after you have a good recall you should be sure to do a little practice every week to keep your dog sharp.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

So how do I handle a dog that thinks the long line is a great new toy to be chewed, dragged, tangled around his legs and shaken? Yep, that would be mine. I've tried waiting him out, but he apparently has more patience than I do. It happens every time I attempt to use the long line to teach recall.


----------



## JanK (Nov 16, 2014)

KayBee said:


> So how do I handle a dog that thinks the long line is a great new toy to be chewed, dragged, tangled around his legs and shaken? Yep, that would be mine. I've tried waiting him out, but he apparently has more patience than I do. It happens every time I attempt to use the long line to teach recall.


I have one of those too. Guess I have more work to do seeing as Maggie is only 14 weeks old. It's just such a long, slow process.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Riley is eight months old so I need to stop this soon!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

KayBee said:


> So how do I handle a dog that thinks the long line is a great new toy to be chewed, dragged, tangled around his legs and shaken? Yep, that would be mine. I've tried waiting him out, but he apparently has more patience than I do. It happens every time I attempt to use the long line to teach recall.


haha mine too...


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Marcus said:


> haha mine too...


Well, at least I'm not the only one.....


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

For dogs that see the long line as a toy you should start in the house with a small catch line. A catch line is short, 3-5 feet max, of lightweight, plain round rope. I get mine at the hardware store in 50' length and cut to need. Just tie on a $1.29 clip and it is good to go. Have the dog wear the catch line whenever you are home to monitor them. If they chew it, just cut another chunk of rope and away you go. The rope is like $5 so it is not a big deal if they wreck it. After a few days of wearing the catch line it will be like a collar and they will ignore it. 

After the dog is okay in the house, move outside with the SAME KIND of rope - just longer. This is important because if you switch to a heavier guage the dog will notice and may revert to chewing. Put the long line on and your regular short walking leash. Go for a walk with the long line dragging along. Do this for a few days - until the long line is ignored.

Now you are ready to use just the long line and work on your recall.

Now you are ready ot


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Leslie B! I knew there had to be a way to outsmart him! We have actually bought 50' of parachute cord and a clip, but I hadn't thought about attaching a SHORT length and taking a walk. He drags around a 6' leash in the yard (so I can get him back when he won't come), but even that sometimes makes him crazy.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Great info. I think the main thing I've learned is not to feel to feel bad about it, and that its going to take a lot more time. When we got Bo, he was two and already trained. I just figured she should know this already. Its an adjustment of expectations on my part.

But the pool is an attraction just too great right now. But she is getting really good at swimming!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

What General V and Leslie said. Make it fun. I started at 8 wks and practiced off leash in the house so then outside and long leads weren't a bit deal. The other thing I found with working with the guide dogs is using a whistle. They can tune your voice (nuances) out but the whistle recall works wonderfully. Across ball fields, dog parks, etc. Always get treats for come, whether voice or whistle. And never to end play and go inside or leave. Eg. Come, treat, lots of praise, OK go play. 

The only time I had an issue with the whistle was off leash dog park and distraction of puppies under 5mths old. Leash went on and we went home.


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

golfgal, I've thought about a whistle, but read somewhere that if he ignores my voice, he will ignore a whistle. However, I'm thinking it might be worth spending a few dollars on a whistle. I always treat with peanut butter (his absolute favorite food in the world) when he does come, but sometimes the back yard is more enticing than even peanut butter -- he's like a kid at Disney World out there.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, we solved the pool problem. Since she depends on the ladder to get in and out of the pool, I just pulled the ladder out. Problem solved! 
For now, at least!


----------

